

Ask HN: Lab notebooks? - 0xdeadbeefbabe

Are lab notebooks worthwhile for scientists? What about computer scientists? What about programmers? Should they be hand written as rice.edu suggests? http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ruf.rice.edu&#x2F;~bioslabs&#x2F;tools&#x2F;notebook&#x2F;notebook_examples.html
======
dozzie
I'm speaking as a programmer and a sysadmin.

Lab notebook as it is may not be that useful, because it gives mostly
constrained note fields set. But if we extend it to a notebook with a sheets
of paper that are blank, barring possibly a distinguished header field, well,
I use one every day.

Sysadmin could use several types of worksheets, with fields and checkboxes
designed to aid in particular tasks, but those would be exactly that: sheets,
not whole notebooks.

